
Starting with Roles and Passions instead of Orgchart and Job Descriptions - thomasknoll
http://notepad.thomasknoll.info/enjoying-a-chill-sunday-afternoon-creating-roles-and-passions-process-format-for-the-primeloop-team#.UziACH8jXIv.hackernews
======
thomasknoll
I’m curious what questions would come to your mind if your company decided to
implement something like this?

